# JUGULAR on Master Tracks.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, About 2 years ago my son Jordan and his band JUGULAR did a in a tv show called Master Tracks on Aux.TV.It was recorded at Metal Works Studio in Mississauga,Ont.It was finally aired Jan.21 2011on tv,But just today it was put on the internet.If your interested here is the link. Thanks. Aux | Video | Jugular Records "Heavy Metal Law" - Master Tracks


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats a great show. I love the perspective and experience that Moe Berg and Laurence Currie bring to all of the bands.


----------

